
The Elgin rectangle: why couldn't people lock their cars in Carlton? - robzyb
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/the-elgin-rectangle-why-couldnt-people-lock-their-cars-in-carlton-20170623-gwx6v8.html
======
netsharc
So much useless bla bla for "dentist's faulty wireless doorbell floods the 434
MHz spectrum, disabling car alarm fobs.".

~~~
dexterdog
So the old fashioned lock mechanism still worked fine.

------
jimmcslim
There's car park on the top of Mt Wellington in Hobart with a similar issue,
but it is attributed to the transmission tower nearby.

